# Is this creepy?



## F-102

When my daughter (she'll be 13 soon) is asleep, I always look in on her. I'll make sure that she is okay, that she's warm and covered up and I will kiss her lightly and whisper "I love you" in her ear. Sometimes, when I can't sleep or stumble in from work at, say, 2 a.m., I'll actually sit by her bedside and watch her sleep for a little while. I can't help it, she's just the most beautiful thing in the world to me.


----------



## pidge70

No it isn't creepy. It is the sweetest thing I've heard in a long time. I have to get up at 4am for work Mon-Fri. I always kiss my 3yr old son, my 12yr old daughter and my 19yr old daughter before I go. I also whisper I love you to them all. I do it to my H (Joe kidd) as well.....lol

FWIW, although I have never really commented, I have read things you have posted. You sound like a really amazing father!...:smthumbup:


----------



## Omgitsjoe

I do the same with my 5 year old son now whenever he manages to crawl into our bed to sleep between my wife and i. I often get to kiss him dozens of times saying i love you since its the only time he's actually still long enough for me to kiss him. 

Its such a beautiful feeling to love someone this much so enjoy and count your blessings !!


----------



## wiigirl

Definitely not creepy.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT

Not at all creepy. 


They grow up so fast.... out before you know it! Give them all the love you can while they are home with you, and it will last after they've moved out!


----------



## costa200

I do that kind of stuff with my daughter... Does it become creepy when they get older? I hope not


----------



## golfergirl

Nope - very sweet. When my 17 year old was in a coma, I would get my babies to sleep, drive to hospital and do the exact same thing. Nurturing urge to make sure they are tucked in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102

The reason I asked was that I told this to my brother (he's a reserve police officer), and he gave me a strange look and told me that I may want to be careful who I say that around, as too many "do gooder" types will see that as a red flag for sexual abuse.

Incidentally, I reserve the right to do this until she is moved out!


----------



## richie33

Does he have kids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes

No I think that is very, very sweet. She's a lucky girl.  My heart would melt if my husband continued to do that to our kids when they get older.


----------



## underwater2010

It is super sweet. Daddies and the little girls (they never grow up in daddies eyes). Would it be considered creepy if you were the mom? I hate the double standards that we place on parents.


----------



## Tobey69

i don't think so!


----------



## anotherguy

F-102 said:


> The reason I asked was that I told this to my brother (he's a reserve police officer), and he gave me a strange look and told me that I may want to be careful who I say that around, as too many "do gooder" types will see that as a red flag for sexual abuse.
> 
> Incidentally, I reserve the right to do this until she is moved out!


An exact analogy for TAM. Everyone around here sees nothing but 1) cheaters or 2) potential cheaters 3) manipulative frigid wives and 4) 'beta' men.

I think his 'do gooder comment' may be a mask. I know cops and social workers who would say the same thing. Start seeing abuse cases slither across your desk routinely, and I'm afraid it begins to change your perspective on things. 

I have a hard time deciding if hat is a good or a bad thing. Either - it is certainly unfortunate.


----------



## DawnD

I don't think its creepy. If she did however wake up one night and disliked you sitting in her room watching her, and she asked you to stop, I would think it was creepy if you continued to do it.


----------



## daisygirl 41

It's lovely not creepy at all.
Does your brother have kids?
It's often people who don't have them that sometimes think the things we parents do are a bit stance.
Someone in work told me once that it wasn't right that my then 6 year old daughter slept with her dad when I worked night shift!!!
You can guess my response. She's 11 now and still occasionally does it. Shock horror!

This kind of behaviour is perfectly healthy in a normal, loving household.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

Not creepy at all! You're just enjoying one of your many loving gifts from the Heavenly Father!


----------



## unbelievable

I'm a cop and a parent. Sitting on your daughter's bed, watching her sleep isn't creepy. Doing it with your hand up her nightie would be. One narrative makes a sweet story. The other is an arrest affidavit.


----------



## anotherguy

I take pictures of them sleeping - I admit. Trying to preserve the moment. They actually look like little angels. Sounds hyperbolic doesnt it? Its not.

you know... when they arent drooling or laying there splayed out like they just fell from the sky.. then they just look like funny angels.

I think my kids would sleep through a nuclear blast. Thats some seriously hard sleeping going on sometimes. You can almost hear them growing.


----------



## F-102

Yes, my bro does have a 4-year-old boy, but he's talking from the law enforcement community's view on things (he tends to be a "worst-case scenario" worrywart).

And my daughter knows that I look in on her when she's asleep, and she's fine with it. One night, I came in, and she was still awake. We had a very deep, meaningful conversation that night.


----------



## srcampbell1975

not creepy, its called love. i do the same with my son, he is the most important person in my life and he gives me such love and piece. when i cant sleep, or im feeling stressed or lonely, i'll go watch him sleep, it eases my pains and lightens my heart.


----------



## colotnk

My husband checks up on our twins every night after they are asleep. Then he comes and tells me their sleeping position and if they make faces in their sleep. Melts my heart every time he does so. I hope he continues to do so for as long as they are under our roof.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

This very early morning our 5 year old son crept into bed with us ..... lying next to me as he finally fell asleep i mustve kissed him like 3 dozen times all over his cute little face and ears !!!

It's the only time he was still for me to get a quick kiss on him ........ he's grown up so fast but this morning did i enjoy it !!!! Call it creepy if that's what in your own sick mind ....... i call it LOOOOOOOOOVE  !!


----------



## costa200

> Yes, my bro does have a 4-year-old boy, but he's talking from the law enforcement community's view on things (he tends to be a "worst-case scenario" worrywart).


Damn man, it would require a pretty unbalanced person to see something wrong with enjoying the sight of your kid sleeping. It's a time when they are all quiet and sweet. You can let go of yourself and just let the emotion of being a father fill with pride and happiness.


----------



## F-102

costa200 said:


> Damn man, it would require a pretty unbalanced person to see something wrong with enjoying the sight of your kid sleeping. It's a time when they are all quiet and sweet. You can let go of yourself and just let the emotion of being a father fill with pride and happiness.


Ah, true, but many would still think that there was something "wrong" with a father being affectionate with his daughter.

Remember the movie "Forrest Gump"? Remember when he said that Jenny's father was a very loving father, that he was always hugging and kissing her and her sisters? What was the very first thing that went through your mind when you heard that?


----------

